# breathes per minute



## leekerwen

Hi, can anyone tell me how many breathes per minute a ten week old puppy should have when asleep.


----------



## Datun Walnut

Hi,
I can't give you a number but I can say that they breathe a lot more rapidly than older dogs.
We were quite concerned at first, as Poppy breathed much faster than our last dog.


----------



## leekerwen

I counted 50 breathes on average per minute but not panting think I'm going to be a bit paranoid with her due to having lost my American cocker at 15wks after having seizures, she's now up playing and causing havoc, thank you for your reply x


----------



## Datun Walnut

leekerwen said:


> I counted 50 breathes on average per minute but not panting think I'm going to be a bit paranoid with her due to having lost my American cocker at 15wks after having seizures, she's now up playing and causing havoc, thank you for your reply x


Ha! Havoc is a Poo pup's middle name so she sounds ok to me. I'm trying work it out, I think 50 was probably what Poppy did.


----------



## whatsuppup

Hmm.. I should take a count. I was worried when I noticed my pup (8wks) was breathing really fast when asleep. Then I remembered that babies have more rapid heartbeats so pups may be the same. Forgot to mention it at the initial puppy vet checkup today, too.

The rapid breathing with my pup does not appear to be all of the time, but I would say I only seem to notice it when he is asleep and I can see his chest moving pretty fast (or so it appears).


----------

